# ISO: Steak Dust Recipes



## Barbarainnc (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a steak from Western Sizzlin and wanted to try and make some "PrairieDust"  for myself. Any ideas or do you have a recipe to share?? 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this what you mean? I'm not familiar with Prairie Dust.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Mar 15, 2006)

*Steak dust*

It is not a granular seasoning, it is ground to a fine powder to put on steaks before and/or after cooking.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

could it be that put through a peper mil thats finer type of thingy...????


----------

